# ufs to zfs



## SIFE (Dec 25, 2009)

salamo alikom
i am trying to move my system to zfs ,so i am moving each slice as sperate to not lose my system  .
my fstab was like this :

```
# Device	Mountpoint	FStype	Options	Dump	Pass#
/dev/ad0s1b	none		swap	sw	0	0
/dev/ad0s1a	/		ufs	rw	1	1
/dev/ad0s1e	/tmp		ufs	rw	2	2
/dev/ad0s1f	/usr		ufs	rw	2	2
/dev/ad0s1d	/var		ufs	rw	2	2
/dev/acd0	/cdrom	cd9660		ro,noauto	0	0
linproc		/usr/compat/linux/proc	linprocfs	rw 	0 	0
proc 		/proc 		procfs 		rw 	0 	0
```
i destroy /dev/ad0s1e and then create is as zpool :

```
zpool create tmp /dev/ad0s1e
```
then i set mount point like this :

```
zfs set mountpoint=/tmp tmp
```
finally i remove tmp from fstab ,now i type "df -h" i dont see any space used in tmp zpool rahter then it used in var/tmp .
did i miss some thing ?


----------



## BeautifulFish (Dec 26, 2009)

wa alaikom al salam

imho it is better from scratch, make sure you backup your important data first

you should only have one zpool, you won't need all these partitions

also you didnt create a filesystem, you just created a zpool and you are trying to mount a non existent filesystem

to create it:

```
zfs create -o compression=on    -o exec=on      -o setuid=off   tank/tmp
```

anyway, i suggest you really follow this:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/GPTZFSBoot


----------



## SIFE (Dec 31, 2009)

now i create the file system tmp but i still see /sl/tmp unused .

```
/dev/ad0s1a on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
/dev/ad0s1f on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad0s1d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
linprocfs on /usr/compat/linux/proc (linprocfs, local)
procfs on /proc (procfs, local)
sl on /sl (zfs, local)
[color="Red"][B]sl/tmp on /tmp (zfs, local)[/B][/color]
```


----------

